# Vuelta al San Miguel (long!)



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey everyone, just wanted to share with you this one. First of all, I've been struggling to get back in shape this year, I have more work every day and two kids is a handfull so I'm barely getting to ride on weekends.

Anyway, my friend Pepe and myself decided to go for a quick ride on the Desierto yesterday, our plan was to ride from "el pantano" upwards and hook up with the road that takes you to the river. On the way up we hooked up with two guys who said they were going to do the "vuelta al San Miguel", instead of going up through the North side, you climb up through the South ridge.

We said, lets do it! We can always turn back half way! :eekster: These guys dropped us from the start, but the grade is not as hard as the north side so we kept on going and going, it took us 2.5 hours but we got there. 

I can really say I was completely exhausted, but I'm very happy about doing the trip. We found the road that takes you to the Ajusco, which I'd like to take some day, and it was a very welcome change of scenery.

There's a pic from my cell (kind of bad), the track on google earth and a graph with the elevation change vs distance and vs time, the last one is cool, it took me 2:45 to get uphill, but only 30 mins to get down  

BTW, I bombed on the way down, the PIKE is the shait!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet report! :thumbsup:

that is a LONG climb!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Dang!!!

That's the ride I've been wanting to do for a loooong time, you sucka!

I've made the North Face (read: I have done it the hard way), but as Mada says, that's freaking suicide.

Congrats on your ride and the Pike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So... for the climb, you averaged around 6 kmh... but you almost tripled your speed on the DH. It would be around 16kmh AVERAGE Speed.

You should have been hauling some serious arse on the DH as I know not all parts there are rideable at speed. The second graphs show some spots where you were spending a few minutes at some given altitude... That means you were pedaling flat areas or descending gnarly stuff (there is a plenty!) the other sections show how you were indeed "making up" some time.

Cool...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Mada, nice report on your ride, could you provide a more detailed explanation of how to make that ride? I've been going on saturdays to Desierto and would like to find more places to ride...! is the intersection located on the quecas? Is the east part of the ride the road that follows he river? Is it easy to navigate that place? I would really apreciate any pointers you could provide in order to follow that road.

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, Rene couldn't make it to the bike shop in Queretaro, the race was in Amealco and didn't spent enough time on the city (planning is an act of futility when traveling with my sister...), maybe next time..!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, Rene couldn't make it to the bike shop in Queretaro, the race was in Amealco and didn't spent enough time on the city (planning is an act of futility when traveling with my sister...), maybe next time..!
> 
> El Rivas


No biggie... thanks! :thumbsup:

To go up San Miguel... yeah, at the Quecas, keep going up... but that's the North Ridge. It's a technically boring fireroad with an evil inclination.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> You should have been hauling some serious arse on the DH as I know not all parts there are rideable at speed. The second graphs show some spots where you were spending a few minutes at some given altitude... That means you were pedaling flat areas or descending gnarly stuff (there is a plenty!) the other sections show how you were indeed "making up" some time. Cool...


Actually, I was waiting for my friend...  Seriously, its incredible how much speed you can get going down, I almost hit 50kph without much effort 

The Pike and the pushed DHX really shine on those conditions, I was really railing the corners!!

Here are a couple more graphs


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I know part of thet climb and yep i'ts an evil one; so the south ridge would be the Zedillos cabin road? Is the segment just above "Image" the place where the cabin is? Would it be also correct to suppose that the most to the west point by or near "La Pila" Sorry to bug with so many questions but that is where i ride the most when on DF and it's a shame not to know it better!

El Rivas


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> Hi Mada, nice report on your ride, could you provide a more detailed explanation of how to make that ride? I've been going on saturdays to Desierto and would like to find more places to ride...! is the intersection located on the quecas? Is the east part of the ride the road that follows he river? Is it easy to navigate that place? I would really apreciate any pointers you could provide in order to follow that road.
> 
> El Rivas


Rivas: you can't go wrong. Take the fireroad from the toll to las cruces, yould hit an intersection goin up, you can either go right through some singletrack and get to the river, but go straight.

The next intersection is a steep uphill to the right (that take you to cruz blanca) or some flats going left, go left there and keep going straight and uphill all the way, the first thing you should pass is an "invernadero" there are other detours but you will notice they are less mantained roads.

After about 1.5 hours climbing you will get to a T, go right and some 4 kms later you will be on a small valley where you can see the "guardabosques" tower on your right. After that, take the road on the right to start going downhill.

Let me know if you are game any sunday and we can go. The invitation is open to everyone if you are willing to wake up early! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> I know part of thet climb and yep i'ts an evil one; so the south ridge would be the Zedillos cabin road? Is the segment just above "Image" the place where the cabin is? Would it be also correct to suppose that the most to the west point by or near "La Pila" Sorry to bug with so many questions but that is where i ride the most when on DF and it's a shame not to know it better!
> 
> El Rivas


Actually, the road leading to the river is the north side of the mountain, you have to go south from cruz blanca (on the Y I talked about on my last mail. The images are inverted, here is one with the right bearings.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Let me know if you are game any sunday and we can go. The invitation is open to everyone if you are willing to wake up early! :thumbsup:


How early?
My limiting is taking the Metro to some place anyone could pick me up.

My beloved wife already realized she can drive... that means no car for me on Sundays.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Two more pictures for my fans


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll take your word, is this sunday possible? you name your time and I'm game!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

AAAAAHHH, that makes it clearer! Hope we can arange that ride one of this days... (like next sunday..? =) )

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What a fugly bike....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> I'll take your word, is this sunday possible? you name your time and I'm game!
> 
> El Rivas


Send me your cell phone via a private message and I'll call you to get it on for sunday. If I do this again I'm definately taking the Flux!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> What a fugly bike....


You have much to learn young grasshopper


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> How early?
> My limiting is taking the Metro to some place anyone could pick me up.
> 
> My beloved wife already realized she can drive... that means no car for me on Sundays.


I'm thinking of starting at 8:00 am, looks like Rivas is on. Maybe he can give you a ride?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe I can arange something for the way up as observatorio is close to where I live, going from El Desierto to metro observatorio is easy, either by bus ($10 pesos) or we could share a cab; what do you think Rene?

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've done almost that climb.. I got very high to a point where you see some anthena's or something I can't remember which. Its just a very long fireroad climb (and fast descent). I didn't do the whole tour.

Envy, Envy, Envy..... :madmax: rft: I still can't ride, and I think my first rides will be urban runs....

Grrrrr

Mada.. that bike in the pic is actually very niiice.. it's the silver one is the one that's ugly..

j/k you really have a nice bike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Estas chavo Mada..


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I did allmost the same rute 2 weeks ago and i can't wait to do it again soon :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gambox said:


> I did allmost the same rute 2 weeks ago and i can't wait to do it again soon :thumbsup:


Wow, did you take that picture on top of the "Guardabosques" tower?


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, it was beautiful that day  
I have more pictures HERE


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Yes, the day was beautiful that day
> I have more pictures HERE


Cool pics, Gambox!!

Any chance for a ride to Desierto this weekend? :ihih:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Yes, it was beautiful that day
> I have more pictures HERE


Awesome pictures!!! Did you take your SRL camera up there?


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

yes, i I bought one Pentax k100d slr , great camera :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I can't go this weekend, i'm going to the Xtreme adventure in el chirris hidalgo


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought it was next week???? Are you doing the 70km?

El Rivas


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

you are right is in may 12
I'm just going to take pictures :eekster: 
Hope i see you there


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

See you there then!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arivas / Gambox...

Are you talking about seeing each other at the Xtreme?
Or next weekend at the Desierto?

I got confused...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

If I understood Gambox correctly, he won't go to Desierto this sunday, but he will go to xtreme on Hgo. next week, so I hope to see him next week. This sunday the paln still stands for Sn. Miguel, up to now we are: Mada, Warp, arivas... Sorry to cause any confusion!
Viene el otro Rene? o prefiere darle vueltas a la cuadra...?\

El Rivas


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Wow, did you take that picture on top of the "Guardabosques" tower?


Gambox is birdman
Sheesh, the ignorance around here.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Gambox is birdman
> Sheesh, the ignorance around here.....


Typical Homer reasoning...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Gambox is birdman
> Sheesh, the ignorance around here.....


HEY!! That could've been taken on another place in the moutain!!!

or maybe Gambox got some RedBull!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


>


elmadaleno... funny guy


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are 2 pictures of the way down in El Desierto. there's more than 10 kms like this of pure D.H.
No chair lifting yet, sorry. rft:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Here are 2 pictures of the way down in El Desierto. there's more than 10 kms like this of pure D.H.
> No chair lifting yet, sorry. rft:


looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep looks very nice


----------

